
I Am Community (And So Are You) - neeharc
http://blog.shoutt.me/post/51573499503/i-am-community-and-so-are-you
======
hashgowda
Recently back in Bangalore a guy started harassing a family consisting of
Mother & daughter by tapping on the door & window @ 1am, 3am in the night.
Couple of calls to Police has not solved the mystery yet. It would be nice to
have this app to alert the neighbors and nabbing him without a squabble.

